# Pinoyman!!



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Show me your humidor! after seeing the pics in the gallery im jealous. you must have the largest Habano collection on here!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Show me your humidor! after seeing the pics in the gallery im jealous. you must have the largest Habano collection on here!


I don't think so Amigo! you'll be surprise what others got inside their
*clo-se-dor* I just started slipping a lot early I guess!

And I know someday, I'll be the one asking you,
*Erik Show me your Humidor!!!*

Salud!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I just realized that in The Grand Cayman Island you don't really need a humidor. Just a good fan to slowly circulate the air around the room (or closet). After all, you'e just a short distance south of Cuba.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I just realized that in The Grand Cayman Island you don't really need a humidor. Just a good fan to slowly circulate the air around the room (or closet). After all, you'e just a short distance south of Cuba.


Just came from lunch Mo, and checked the room where i put my cigars,
78F and 71RH not bad Amigo! Short distance to cuba? We can smell the cigars 

Salud!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> Just came from lunch Mo, and checked the room where i put my cigars,
> 78F and 71RH not bad Amigo! *Short distance to cuba? We can smell the cigars*
> 
> Salud!


I'm envious!!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I'm envious!!


I think we're all envious


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Pinoyman, I've been meaning to ask for a while, where on the Island do you live? Georgetown area? East end? Hell? South Shore?

We spent a couple of weeks there in 2002 and just fell in love with Grand Cayman. It must be populated with the friendliest people I've ever met. I even learned to drive on the wrong side of the road and to beep my horn as a freindly hello. Way different from The States. (Also smoked great cigars with my wife every night on the screened porch, Man THAT'S living!) We even started fantasizing about buying a second home there... Gotta make a lot more money first... 

Big Grin

Every time I see one of your posts, I have warm memories of that beautiful place, and eating the stuffed sea bass at The Crow's Nest before smoking a big cigar on Ernest's back porch....

Man I need to get back there,

Blessings,

Gordon


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Just came from lunch Mo, and checked the room where i put my cigars,
> 78F and 71RH not bad Amigo! Short distance to cuba? We can smell the cigars
> 
> Salud!


 Lucky Bastard!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Gordon in NM said:


> Hey Pinoyman, I've been meaning to ask for a while, where on the Island do you live? Georgetown area? East end? Hell? South Shore?
> 
> We spent a couple of weeks there in 2002 and just fell in love with Grand Cayman. It must be populated with the friendliest people I've ever met. I even learned to drive on the wrong side of the road and to beep my horn as a freindly hello. Way different from The States. (Also smoked great cigars with my wife every night on the screened porch, Man THAT'S living!) We even started fantasizing about buying a second home there... Gotta make a lot more money first...
> 
> ...


Gordon,

I leave Right here at the heart of George Town! 10min. away from La Casa Del Habano, *By Foot!*  and *30min. from hell!*
You let me know Amigo, I'll bring you to places you can't imagine!
heard about Sting Ray City???

I'll PM You Amigo

Salud!


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Gordon,
> 
> I leave Right here at the heart of George Town! 10min. away from La Casa Del Habano, *By Foot!*  and *30min. from hell!*
> You let me know Amigo, I'll bring you to places you can't imagine!
> ...


YES, we've been to Stingray City... I have some underwater photos that I took of my then 10 year old son while he was completely engulfed in a huge cloud of stingrays as he hand fed them with cut squid. It's like having a hundred puppy dogs crawling all over you and eating right out of your hands. The girls were a little nervous at being in the water with hundreds of stingrays, but they overcame their fears and we all had a fantastic time. None of us will EVER forget that day. It was one of the most intense and beautiful experiences of my life. I'm smiling from ear to ear right now just thinking about it!

Thanks for reminding me,

Gordo


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i went on a cruise once and stopped by Grand Cayman. i snorkeled off the beaches onto these amazing reefs! it was great 50 yards offshore and reefs loaded with fish.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

You do take terrific photos Rollito! Keep them coming.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> You do take terrific photos Rollito! Keep them coming.


 :w I've got you Man! will see next week... 

Tic Tic Tic!!???!!!???

Salud!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i went on a cruise once and stopped by Grand Cayman. i snorkeled off the beaches onto these amazing reefs! it was great 50 yards offshore and reefs loaded with fish.


 50 yards? Erik, that is too far Amigo  Sting Ray city is the place for you too!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Gordon,
> 
> I leave Right here at the heart of George Town! 10min. away from La Casa Del Habano, *By Foot!*  and *30min. from hell!*
> You let me know Amigo, I'll bring you to places you can't imagine!
> ...


I remember Hell, bought a pen and cards to send out from Hell. What a great place Rollito. I agree with Gordo, got to go back.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> I remember Hell, bought a pen and cards to send out from Hell. What a great place Rollito. I agree with Gordo, got to go back.


What??? You've been to Cayman also? What about Anita?
Let me clear this to our members  Hell is a place in Grand Cayman at the Western part, they call it hell due to its wide iron shore beach that looks like you're in hell  then in George Town now, there is a place called Eden Rock due to its Eden like rock formation underwater!

PS. I better move to a different island now! 

Salud!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

forgot to mention i did go to Stingray City. a bit intimidating for the first while, then they become quite fun!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> forgot to mention i did go to Stingray City. a bit intimidating for the first while, then they become quite fun!


Good! Then we can just go straight to LCDH for a free Cognac!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Stingray City*


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

dude it was just like that. i may be doing a cruise quite soon to mexico, jamaica, and grand cayman! if i do i will surely let you know so we check out La Casa Del Habano!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> What??? You've been to Cayman also? What about Anita?
> Let me clear this to our members  Hell is a place in Grand Cayman at the Western part, they call it hell due to its wide iron shore beach that looks like you're in hell  then in George Town now, there is a place called Eden Rock due to its Eden like rock formation underwater!
> 
> PS. I better move to a different island now!
> ...


Sure have my friend, don't think Anita has. That was in a former life, ex wife ya know. Did the sting ray thingy and it was kewl as heck far. Like the AC/DC song. Hell ain't no bad place to be. Anita and I are planning to go on a cruise next year some time. Hopefully a bunch of knuckleheads at CS will come too. We'll be bringing you and yours some VA souvenirs as well. So don't be surprised to see some goofy tourists show at your door.. :r


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I was in Grand Cayman 4 years ago working with Cable and Wireless. Spent 2 weeks on the Island (that was before I got into Cigars though  ). I also did sting ray city and it was awsome, just like the photos show. Hope to get back there someday


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I didn't realize so many fellow gorillas had been to Hell. I've been told to go there a few times myself, but haven't made the trip yet.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I didn't realize so many fellow gorillas had been to Hell. I've been told to go there a few times myself, but haven't made the trip yet.


yeah same here. maybe i should check it out. and to think i used to get offended when someone told me to go to hell.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, if you dont want to do a cruise ship and just fly to cayman, what are the costs for a decent no thrills hotel down there? A few years ago we stayed in Margarita Venesuela and the hotel was nice and clean on the beach, beach was awesome! Cost was $50 a night. Somewhere like that in Cayman?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

altbier said:


> Ok, if you dont want to do a cruise ship and just fly to cayman, what are the costs for a decent no thrills hotel down there? A few years ago we stayed in Margarita Venesuela and the hotel was nice and clean on the beach, beach was awesome! Cost was $50 a night. Somewhere like that in Cayman?


 Cayman is an expensive place Amigo! beautiful but expensive...
$50.00? That will be a nice lunch for two  They said Cayman is the French Riviera of the Carribean. let me get more infos and post it here.

Salud!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!! I wanna go to Stingray City!!! 

Rollito, is there any work for a graphic designer and an accountant down there?? :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

horrorview said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! I wanna go to Stingray City!!!
> 
> Rollito, is there any work for a graphic designer and an accountant down there?? :r


Hey Jim! Careful Amigo those are the indemand jobs in cayman, a lot ofamericans start with their own little graphic design business here and make good money... everything here is tax free. 
In Cayman they said "the easy part is to make money, but to keep it, is hard..."  October We have are annual Mardigras or Pirates Week, It is a whole week event, seven consecutive days street dancing! seven nights of drinking, smoking and dancing. what we do here Jim, If we're not in bed before midnight, We just go home.  
and where only 20 min. away by plane to this place called *River of pine...*


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Pirates Week*


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im cruising your way the week of June 11-18!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey the best diving and a La Casa De Habano what can be better than that.

Also awesome women to look at even better.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

my girlfriend has been wanting a vacation and a 5-7 day cruise seems about right. its a good excuse to visit LCDH also!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Do it Miami, the wife  and I just got back from a Cruise to the Caribbean and its the best damn vacation I've ever taken. Relaxing as all hell and hey.... I got to visit the St. Maarten LCDH!

We have decided that we're going to start taking more cruises as its the most hassle free vacation I've ever had. We didn't have to worry about anything...... everything was taken care of for us. It was great. We cruised on Royal Caribbean and I recommend them highly.

However for our next cruise I'm planning on going on a Windjammer Barefoot Cruise. Their ships look amazing. Check it out..... http://windjammer.com/fleet.html


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> :w I've got you Man! will see next week...
> 
> Tic Tic Tic!!???!!!???
> 
> Salud!


Careful now, don't go starting something! :bx


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been on 3 Royal Carribean cruises all top shelf. However that Windjammer looks good as well. i cruise atleast ounce a year, I will have to checkem out.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Jolly Roger*


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

afterall i may not be able to do the grand cayman thing! they only offer 7 day cruises and my limit is 4-5 days  i really wanted to visit LCDH!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Do it Miami, the wife  and I just got back from a Cruise to the Caribbean and its the best damn vacation I've ever taken. Relaxing as all hell and hey.... I got to visit the St. Maarten LCDH!
> 
> However for our next cruise I'm planning on going on a Windjammer Barefoot Cruise. Their ships look amazing. Check it out..... http://windjammer.com/fleet.html


Nothing beats Windjammer 'Maan. Daily rations of grog along with afternoon swizzles & Bloody Maries, morning storytime, great hospitalities & crew, fun people & fun islands, diving, food, more islands (some with topless beaches), then more food, shopping, etc . . . Sad to say though, last time I went there were no good cigars to be found in any port of call. Luckily, I brought my own. :w

P.S. They always have a great PPP Party (that's pirates, pimps, and prostitutes). It's a riot.


----------

